

Worst. Ideas. Ever. - qrush
http://rubyconf2009.confreaks.com/21-nov-2009-15-05-worst-ideas-ever-aaron-patterson-and-ryan-davis.html

======
cousin_it
For some reason I found myself laughing silly at most of this presentation.
Those guys are brilliant.

